

TechCrunch founder Mike Arrington to take a break - gscott
http://www.mercurynews.com/breakingnews/ci_11576369

======
pedalpete
He needs the break. TechCrunch now has a CEO and can go on without him and
focus on the tech community. Arrington has been distracted for a long time,
seems he has posted some very random posts which lead TechCrunch toward a
ValleyWag type site. The TC community was clearly not happy with that.

However, it is amazing that he had to put up with the kind of abuse he has.
That's just horrible, and there is no reason he should be the victim of that
kind of treatment.

Best of luck to Mike, he did a great job creating and building TC. I'm sure
he'll have other great successes in his future.

